# first rifle advice...



## thedude (Jun 11, 2009)

looking to purchase a first deer hunting rifle, thinking either 30-30 or 30.06....any advice what's the difference, preciate it


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

The 30-30 is good for say 100yds,the 30-06 is good to say 400 yds with practice. 30-30 is primarily a lever gun,30-06 comes any way you can afford,ie: single shot,bolt,pump,semi auto,full auto.30-06 has way more ammo choices,everything from varmit up to what ever walks north america. Noise and recoil are about the same,depending on gun used.If you are going to be hunting heavy brush areas,and won't ever try to shoot more than say 200yds I'd get the 30-30,but if you might have a 200yds+ shot at sometime I'd go with the 30-06,or the .270,its just a touch flatter shooting than the 30-06.

Before I get trashed about the distances,both the 30-30 and 30-06 will reach further, but you will need some serious practice to be an accurate shot.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Check out the .270 winchester for sale here,would be a great first deer gun.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Shoot your buddies weapons in a few different calibers to see what you like. I have been shooting a 308 for a very long time so I am partial to it. Many calibers will do you fine, the key is practice and shot placement.

Mike


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Biggest difference is how and for what you plan to use it, and what your expectations for the rifle is. PM for more information.


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

Use what every you feel comfortable with I like a 7mag but some people say its to big but who care what people think lol


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

If you're just getting into it, check out the Svage Axis line. It's available in all of the above mentioned calibers (I have the .270 and love it for anything shy of 350 yards).

They're about $399 with a scope.

Good entry level combo and a very solid rifle if you decide you like it and want to upgrade the scope.


----------



## thedude (Jun 11, 2009)

preciate the insight, what's the difference between 270 and 30.06 round? what's a flatter shot? more accurate i assume?


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

thedude said:


> preciate the insight, what's the difference between 270 and 30.06 round? what's a flatter shot? more accurate i assume?


the 270 is pretty much a necked down 30-06 cartridge actually. the 270 should shoot flatter since its about the same amount of powder with a less heavy bullet. imo a 30-06 is pretty overkill for anything you are gonna kill down here. maybe im just partial to my 270 Tikka.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Buy yourself a model 700 Remington in 30.06. "a .270 sucks, a .270 savage sucks worse!"


----------



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Buy yourself a model 700 Remington in 30.06. "a .270 sucks, a .270 savage sucks worse!"


Come on now, a 270 is not that bad.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Do not buy a 30-30 for deer hunting, you will be sorry the day you buy it.

270, 30-06 etc., all good, cheaper depending on make and ammo easy to find.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i have a Remington 700 chambered in 30-06, it was the first rifle I bought and is always my go to gun for florida/alabama deer hunting. the main reason for this is I can shoot anything and everything, no matter where I travel to, and you can find 30-06 ammo pretty much anywhere. I don't really understand the whole "overkill" argument about a 30-06??? I mean, correct me if I'm wrong, but we are shooting bullets trying to kill deer. with that said, I shot 3 bucks and a doe the last 2 seasons in florida and every single one didn't take a step. these shots ranged from 65 yards to 336 yards. so, it may be "overkill", but with a good shot placement, you won't spend any time freezing your butt off following a blood trail.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

It's hard to beat the US 30 cal (aka 30.06) for hunting. The only other comparable round I'd consider is the 308, which I prefer in autos. 

30 the caliber, 06 the year adopted for US service rifles. Been here a while and will be here a while.

Rick


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I'd say buy a less expensive mossberg 4x4, use it for a year and figure out what you do and don't like then spend the $ on whatever gun has the features you want


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That Winchester on here is a jam up deal.....other then that I would suggest a 700 in 270, 30-06, or 7-08.... Pawn shops are a good place to look....Scotts in Jay has incredible financing when it comes to their shop too!!!!


----------



## Hawk80 (Mar 21, 2012)

Bought my first deer rifle not to long ago, a .270 vanguard and have to say I like it so far. Looking forward to using it for the first time on some deer!! :2guns:I shot two bucks last year with an iron sighted 30-30 and put both of them down so I can't say anything bad about it either. I would actually prefer the 30-30 because i think can hunt thick woods with it easier than the .270/30.06/.308 and reach out there a couple hundred yards WITH lots of practice if you have to. BUT it all comes down to what YOU want and what kind of area you're most likely going to hunt. Also think about what you will want to shoot with in a few years too. Guns are investments and last a long time so pick something that you're going to want to keep and be proud of.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a 30-30, love to shoot the gun. However, I have to ask why everyone always says "it is a great brush gun"? I grew up walking out pine thickets with my brothers and we always used shotguns and killed many a deer. 

Back to the thread. Why buy a 30-30 with prices like these below?
and at most Wal-Marts? You could buy a short/youth model etc. 30-06 or another caliber and use iron sights and it seems it would be a good brush gun, plus a good gun for longer shots or different hunting.

Not trying to upset anyone but why a 30-30? If you were going hunting and had the choice between a good shooting 30-06 or 30-30, which would you carry. By the way, I don't own a 30-06, but the caliber has probably killed more deer than any other and you can always find bullets for them.


http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...74/products_id/70956/Savage+AXIS+XP+3006+WSCP

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/36_62_974/Savage+Centerfire/

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/36_57_981/Bolt+Action+Centerfire/


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

not trying to start a flame war but i'm gunna say the 30-30 has been around longer and was available in cheaper platforms for a while; it's probably bagged more deer. 
I'd say for bullet selection the 30-06 and spawns (270, 25-06) or 308 (7mm-08, 243) are probably tied maybe? Only reason I have strayed away from the 30-06 is I like to take other people shooting and am a little wary that the '06 might have a bit to much push for my wife and slighter friends.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I think the reason people say a 30/30 is a great brush gun is because it usually comes in short, quick-handling rifles such as the Win 94 and the Marlin 336. That plus the old folklore about the round nose bullets mowing down brush on the way to it's target.
I've shot a 30/06 for 30 years but I also own three 30/30s. Not a thing wrong with them. Nothing wrong with a .270, .308 or 7mm/08 either. I will say that you will probably eventually want to move up to a different caliber if you go with the 30/30. But on the flip side, you can usually find a bargain on an old Marlin lever action so it kind of depends on your wallet.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

welldoya said:


> I think the reason people say a 30/30 is a great brush gun is because it usually comes in short, quick-handling rifles such as the Win 94 and the Marlin 336. That plus the old folklore about the round nose bullets mowing down brush on the way to it's target.
> I've shot a 30/06 for 30 years but I also own three 30/30s. Not a thing wrong with them. Nothing wrong with a .270, .308 or 7mm/08 either. I will say that you will probably eventually want to move up to a different caliber if you go with the 30/30. But on the flip side, you can usually find a bargain on an old Marlin lever action so it kind of depends on your wallet.


Fair enough! I really did wonder why it is known as a brush gun.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

A lot of good information here. I have a 30-30, 270 & 30-06 and each has it's best use - for me. Your size should also be a consideration. Feather merchants may not be able to handle the recoil from a 30-06.
If you want to meet me at a local range, I will bring all three calibers and you can shoot them. Send me a PM. I go on weekdays only.
Tom


----------

